# Where To Buy Baytril, Doxy, and Amoxi Online??



## ksaxton

Where is the best place online to buy baytril, doxy, and amoxi that is safe to use for rats? Preferable the cheapest as well.


----------



## Hey-Fay

This is word for word advice that Debbie The Rat Lady gave to me when Lilly had an infection in her uterus. I've copy/pasted it from the message she sent.

You don't need to take her to a vet. You just need to get some Baytril to treat her. The bleeding is caused by mycoplasma in her uterus, and the Baytril will keep it under control. You can buy 100 ml of 10% oral generic Baytril (enrofloxacin but they call it Enroxil) from Jedd’s Pigeon Supply for $40 plus shipping. The dose for a 1-lb rat is only 0.1 ml, which means that 100 ml is 1000 rat doses! Very economical and it lasts about 2 years. You need to give it twice a day. Do not refrigerate the 10% liquid Baytril because it will cause it to crystalize!

I’ve had good luck giving it in about a tablespoon of a product such as strawberry Ensure or Boost in a baby food jar lid, or in 1/8 teaspoon of powdered soy infant formula, making a paste. It helps if you put the baby food jar lid on a small magnet to help keep your rat from tipping it over. It can also work for some rats to mix the dose with 0.9 ml of flavoring and give it with a syringe.

Jedd’s Pigeon Supplies is 800-659-5928. If you order by phone ask for Greg, but if he’s not there, just go ahead and order it. When ordering, just ask for the 10% Enroxil. Do not say “for my rats” because it is available without a prescription for pigeons only. Greg is cool though.

You can also order it on their website at http://www.jedds.com/StoreFront.bok. If ordering online, order item #5002. It won’t say it’s Baytril, as they keep it quiet. You can also order Baytril from All Bird Products #1 Source for Bird Medicine and Bird Supplements 

You can also get amoxicillin (and normally doxycycline) capsules from www.aquaticpharmacy.com(link broken). Currently there is a world-wide shortage of doxycycline capsules, so instead you can get the Doxy-Dog tablets from Jedds Pigeon Supply. Again, ask for Greg. You just need to grind the tablets with a pill grinder before mixing them. Amoxicillin is good for all rat owners to have on hand for secondary bacterial infections in rats, which can be very severe very quickly, and can need immediate treatment.

To mix doxycycline capsules (or crushed tablets): In a film canister, put 12 cc (12 ml) of liquid such as Hershey’s strawberry syrup. Open and dump in the contents of one 100 mg doxycycline capsule. Stir well. The amount for the typical dose of 2.5 mg/lb is 0.3 ml/lb (0.3 cc or 30 units on an insulin syringe) twice a day. For 5 mg/lb give twice that. To use an insulin syringe for oral dosing, break off the whole needle assembly. Be sure to refrigerate the mixture. If you don’t have the proper syringes for dosing, dump the capsule out on small plate and divide the powder into 40 equal piles. (Divide in half, then in half again, etc.) Each pile is a dose and can be scraped into soft food.

You will find more info about treating respiratory infections on my website at www.ratfanclub.org on the Rat Info page. I also highly recommend you order my Rat Health Care booklet. It is only $7 plus $2 shipping (CA residents add 58 cents tax.) The address is Rat Fan Club, 857 Lindo Lane, Chico CA 95973. Amoxicillin is the best treatment for secondary infections, of which lethargy is a leading symptom. Amoxicillin capsules are good to have on hand for secondary infections, which can be very severe very quickly, and can need immediate treatment. All vets will have amoxicillin, and you can also get amoxicillin over the counter as aquarium fish capsules from some feed stores and fish stores. However, a lot of stores are choosing to no longer carry them. 

If you can’t find amoxicillin, you can use ampicillin which is basically the same thing, it just isn’t absorbed as well, so just double the dose to 20 mg/lb twice a day. Some vets won’t prescribe amoxicillin for rats because they learn in vet school that you can't give amoxicillin to hamsters or guinea pigs (it will kill them) so they sometimes generalize this to all rodents. But amoxicillin is fine for rats, I use it all the time. Occasionally you will have an individual who will be allergic or sensitive to it, but this is not very common. The most common side effect is diarrhea .

You can get amoxicillin mail order from Doctors Fosters & Smith, 800-826-7206. Order the capsules for aquarium fish, item #CD-18876. If your rat is already sick, be sure to ask for overnight delivery! You need to know about how much your rat weighs. The dose is 10 mg/lb twice a day but you can safely go as high as 50 mg/lb. In most cases (check the package) each amoxicillin capsule contains 250 mg, which is 25 1-lb doses. If you have access to small syringes for measuring you can mix the amoxicillin in a liquid. Dump one capsule out on a plate and see if it is granules or powder. If granules, grind them to a powder with the back of a spoon. Amoxicillin doesn't taste too bad to most rats, so I suggest making the liquid dose 0.3 ml (30 units on an insulin syringe) per lb. Multiply the volume of the dose by the number of doses in the capsule: 0.3 ml times 25 doses equals 7.5 ml. So you mix a capsule in 7.5 ml of liquid such as Hawaiian punch concentrate or Hersey's strawberry syrup. A film canister is about the right size to put it in. Keep in the refrigerator. 

If your rat won't take this voluntarily, you can make the dose 0.1 ml which is too small for them to spit out. 0.1 ml X 25 = 2.5 ml so you mix one capsule with 2.5 ml of tasty liquid. If you don’t have small syringes, you can mix it in food. Dump a capsule out on a plate. If it is granular, grind it to a powder. Divide the powder in half, and half again, etc. Until you have 24 piles. Since it’s hard to divide it more than this, you can give the 1-lb dose to rats who weigh less than a pound. It’s better to give too much than not enough. Scrape a pile into a little bit of food such as baby food, mashed avocado, etc. Give the dose twice a day.

If it's going to work the symptoms should improve within 2-3 days. If it does work you need to continue the treatment for at least 2-3 weeks. If it doesn’t work then you need to try a different treatment. If this treatment is going to help you should see improvement within 2-3 days. If the symptoms are all gone within 3 days you should continue the treatment for 3 weeks. If it takes longer for all the symptoms to go away, give it for 4-8 weeks and maybe longer. The longer it takes for all the symptoms to go away, the longer you should continue the treatment. If the symptoms stop improving, or if the amoxicillin doesn't help at all, you will need to try something else. If you do not have syringes to measure the liquids, then you can dump the capsule out on a plate and divide it into 10 piles. Then you can scrape a pile into some mashed banana, baby food, etc. for your rat to eat


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

I order mine from Finch Niche when needed. I try holistic and natural remedies first, if at all possible.

http://www.finchniche.com/shop-meds.php


----------



## ksaxton

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I order mine from Finch Niche when needed. I try holistic and natural remedies first, if at all possible.
> 
> http://www.finchniche.com/shop-meds.php


What are the best natural remedies for a minor URI? So far ive just heard occasional breathing irregularities, what can I try first before I do medicine?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

I start with raw honey for sniffles and really mild infections. If it persists, I move on to things like grapefruit seed extract. Currently looking into some other natural antibiotics, but hesitant to say more until I have personal experience with them.


----------



## ksaxton

okay I will try those things first, could you tell me how (if necessary) to prepare them and give them? also, im speaking to a local rat breeder and she recommended giving them echinacea. she says its an herbal remedy that shes had good results with. have you ever heard of this?


----------



## ksaxton

Should I give them amoxi, Baytril, doxy, or all? I will have to order it and I don't want to order things they don't need


----------



## rileys-mom

Thank you. This was very helpful in understanding dosing. And I've been wondering if it was possible to buy antibiotics for these infections somewhere.


----------



## Phantom

For a URI you always want to make sure that you give two different antibiotics at the same time. Usually Doxy and Baytril are the most common combinations.


----------



## PawsandClaws

What is the legality behind buying antibiotics such as Baytril and Doxy online?


----------



## ksaxton

Is it safe to use doxy technically for humans? I have some doxycycline I got from my doctor. Would that be okay to use?


----------



## dr.zapp

ksaxton said:


> Is it safe to use doxy technically for humans? I have some doxycycline I got from my doctor. Would that be okay to use?


It's exactly the same, so yes. Just be sure to get the dosage correct for a rat's weight.

Calvet supply has Doxy and Amoxi. Finchniche is the best source for Baytril. If you need to know how to calculate dosage, read this- http://www.ratballs.com/RatTails/Tails106.html


----------



## JackTheHatTheBat

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I order mine from Finch Niche when needed. I try holistic and natural remedies first, if at all possible.
> 
> ladygouldianfinch.com - Shop for Bird Medications


Do you know any natural remedies for a ear infection my male rat has no pus or fluids in his ears but he has a tilt so I think it's an middle/ inner ear issues and I can't take him to the vet right now cuz right now finances have went to the low in my household I can't even afford medical for myself so if I had the ability to take him out to vet 100% would but in the US it's so much just for one appointment.


----------

